# Z97 750D Build



## H3LLSMAN (Jun 3, 2014)

Building a new computer been using a laptop for a while but had some water cooling parts from my last build, just the pump + huge rad. Alot more parts need to be released but the case fans and other cooling is all setup, just waiting on some sleeving to do the pump cables. Waiting for the Devils Canyon processors to come out.


Anyways I will update this as stuff comes in, I plan to do some nice lighting inside as well. Case pictures will come tomorrow, I did not have time to take them tonight but wanted to start the thread. I love building computers, I find it very fun.


----------



## H3LLSMAN (Jun 3, 2014)

The camera I got is not the best so it does not do the colors justice for the fans they look amazing in person.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks pretty fantastic, colors look great!  can't wait to see more when the time comes.  Also, I just put that same res in my case; nice res but the thing is huge!


----------



## H3LLSMAN (Jun 3, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Looks pretty fantastic, colors look great!  can't wait to see more when the time comes.  Also, I just put that same res in my case; nice res but the thing is huge!


Im running it outside lol defiantly will not fit in a 750D, I used to use the "Primochill PrimoFlex Advanced LTR tubbing" but white stuff formed and I just got fed up with it after buying 3 sets and 3 different colors also running plain distilled water with some anti corrosion and anti microbial, so going with the "Tygon A-60-G Norprene" tubing this time and love the look of it and it will not have the issues that the other one had.


----------



## H3LLSMAN (Jun 3, 2014)

Case Fan layout

Top is [3] Cougar CFD14HBR 140mm
Rear is [1] Cougar CFD14HBR 140mm
Front is [2] Cougar CFD14HBR 140mm
Bottom is [1] Cougar CFD12HBR 120mm

Cables are going to be kept stock for now later down the road I will single sleeve the next PSU I get but I like the way they look now and the extra cost to do it doesn't interest me all to much.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 4, 2014)

Looks good man. DAT RADIATOR! :O You could probably cool a car engine with that haha. I really do like those Cougar fans. I moved over to those from Noctua's offerings. Cougar's price/performance is just amazing.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## H3LLSMAN (Jun 4, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> Looks good man. DAT RADIATOR! :O You could probably cool a car engine with that haha. I really do like those Cougar fans. I moved over to those from Noctua's offerings. Cougar's price/performance is just amazing.


I agree, I had som Enermax ones but they started making noise after 3 months use, if all these fans make no noise over time than they are truly amazing, colors in real life are insane.


----------



## H3LLSMAN (Jun 6, 2014)

I took some more pic's seems my phone camera beats the handheld so I will use that from now on with the light from outside, The CPU block will have two red LED's that will make it glow, and the back of the SSD's and Mother board will also have LED's along with some cold-cathode lighting on the top and bottom, possible the side to the front as well. The goal of the LED'S will hopefully high light the components and make them look like they are somewhat floating, that's the look I am trying to accomplish with that. 

The water pump will fit on with the male to male connector so it will sit straight under the res, I do not have it installed because the cable is not sleeved yet and since this is in the open and visible sleeving is a must for this job.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 6, 2014)

Love your tubing and rad choices; subb'd.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 6, 2014)

Great photos. Your camera may not be the best but you have a great eye for photography


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 6, 2014)

I saw that tubing at FrozenCPU and thought it was sweet! Good choice! 

But holy fans batman! subbed. Love my 750D build.


----------



## Trompochi (Jun 6, 2014)

Dat radiator... ... Is that thing like 360mm x 360mm? (assuming those fans are 120mm) If they're 140... 420x420?  (subbed too)


----------



## H3LLSMAN (Jun 6, 2014)

Its 140x9 its really big, they have all stainless steel version now for like 20 sum more than I bought this one at a year and some ago, really wish I had the stainless but I am not dropping more money when it would be purely cosmetic.


----------

